# The Church of Thabeet?



## gi0rdun

Why aren't there any Grizzlies fans preaching about how good Thabeet like the Bynumists and Odenists out there?


----------



## GNG

Because MemphisX and I (pretty much the only Grizzlies fans around here who talk basketball) are grounded and realistic. And not moron homers.

I look forward to seeing Thabeet develop behind Marc Gasol. He has the chance to be a really unique player, but he needs to hit the weight room first.


----------



## ATLien

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Because MemphisX and I (pretty much the only Grizzlies fans around here who talk basketball) are grounded and realistic. And not moron homers.


Boring


----------



## gi0rdun

Get a couple more Grizzlies fans then.


----------



## historyofthegame

Get that guy a weight gainer and some creatine. Oh and a post game. I agree he does have a great chance of being a really unique player, but he's a project at this point.


----------



## Tyreke

gi0rdun said:


> Why aren't there any Grizzlies fans preaching about how good Thabeet like the Bynumists and Odenists out there?


It has to be because Thabeetist doesn't sound nice. 

It will be very interesting to follow his development.


----------



## Tom

Because he isn't a very good basketball player. He just isn't very good and never should have been taken so high. He will get a hilight reel block and then proceed to get burned for 20 and 10.


----------



## MemphisX

I think he will be an ok player. Won't be the second best player in this draft but he will be a useful NBA player.


----------



## rocketeer

gi0rdun said:


> Why aren't there any Grizzlies fans preaching about how good Thabeet like the Bynumists and Odenists out there?


because thabeet isn't nearly the prospect those guys were?


----------



## HB

The Grizz have just made Thabeet the highest pick in NBA history to ever get sent to the D-league. This is even more crazy considering Hadadi is still on the team.


----------



## rocketeer

HB said:


> The Grizz have just made Thabeet the highest pick in NBA history to ever get sent to the D-league. This is even more crazy considering Hadadi is still on the team.


they probably just want to give him legitimate game time rather than the 10 minutes per game he's currently playing.


----------



## Bubbles

> The Memphis Grizzlies are sending No. 2 overall pick Hasheem Thabeet down for a stint in the D-League, the team announced on Thursday.
> 
> Two sources close to the situation confirmed Thabeet's impending D-League assignment to the Dakota Wizards to ESPN.com earlier Thursday.
> 
> Thabeet is the highest draft pick ever sent to the D-League by an NBA team. Players can only be assigned to D-League duty by their NBA teams during their first two seasons as a pro.
> 
> Thabeet's assignment to the Wizards -- Memphis' North Dakota-based affiliate -- was first reported by the Web site RidiculousUpside.com, which covers the D-League extensively.
> 
> Although the Grizzlies acknowledged that Thabeet was a long-term project when they selected him with the No. 2 pick in June over the likes of local collegiate star Tyreke Evans, Memphis was hoping that the 7-foot-3 center could survive as a backup in his first NBA season. But Grizzlies coach Lionel Hollins announced earlier this week that second-year center Hamed Haddadi of Iran would begin receiving Thabeet's minutes behind starting center Marc Gasol.
> 
> *The Grizzlies, according to NBA front-office sources, offered Thabeet and second-year guard O.J. Mayo to the Golden State Warriors for Warriors guard Monta Ellis before the Feb. 18 trade deadline but were turned down.*


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4946483


----------



## Sliccat

That would've been worse than the Gasol trade.


----------



## Ben

I don't believe that, because if they did, why the hell did Golden State decline?


----------



## Bogg

Honestly, it's been so widely-reported that I believe it. I could see Memphis doubting their ability to retain Rudy Gay and deciding to replace his scoring(and some of Mayo's) with Ellis, and if they do hold onto Gay then they just start Young(or Brewer, after they got him) and presumably upgrade the lineup. I'm not saying it's the right move, but you can at least construct a believable line of reasoning around the trade. 

Golden State probably figured that if Nellie isn't going to develop Brandon Wright or Anthony Randolph and can't stand Biedrins he'd have no use for Thabeet, so he's just salary ballast, and in their estimation Ellis is more valuable than Mayo so they said no. Honestly, I think Mayo is a much, much better fit next to Curry than Ellis because he can defend point guards and shooting guards very well and take over some of the playmaking duties.


----------

